# Helios 44-2



## adhocphotographer (May 20, 2014)

I just picked up a Helios 44-2 58mm f/2 from 1974... and boy, it is fantastic... best 15 gbp I've ever spent!!!!


----------



## notoriouslightning (May 20, 2014)

Great shots, I have been wanting to get one of these for a while. Did you shoot these with the 5d mark 3? I am wanting to get one but I have heard about issues with the mirror hitting the lens.


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 20, 2014)

Hey, yep with a 5D mk iii and no problems with the mirror, even at infinity! Get one, and enjoy!


----------



## sama (May 20, 2014)

Please check on the link below for compatibility. Some copies of 44-2 will hit the mirror of 5D3. Mine is an example.

My Helios 44-2 has clearance problem initially but after a small surgery, it's fine now. See attached image.

http://www.panoramaplanet.de/comp/

see the other link for caution.

http://www.pentaxforums.com/forums/10-pentax-slr-lens-discussion/77158-caution-helios-44-fans-potential-buyers.html


----------



## sdsr (May 20, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> I just picked up a Helios 44-2 58mm f/2 from 1974... and boy, it is fantastic... best 15 gbp I've ever spent!!!!



Nice photos! Since you like that sort of thing, if you haven't already you might also want to try some other similar lenses, such as the Jupiter 9 - 85mm f2 and rather soft and dreamy wide open (at least mine is), creating wonderful blurred images and, thanks to its 15 blade aperture, out-of-focus highlights remain more-or-less perfectly round as you stop it down. (There's another Russian lens, Tair 11-A, that has 20!)


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 20, 2014)

sama said:


> Please check on the link below for compatibility. Some copies of 44-2 will hit the mirror of 5D3. Mine is an example.



I actually think that this might have something to do with the adapters too.... Mine has no issue and I tried all focal lengths (whilst preying silently to the gods of light). Well done on the fix-it job.


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 20, 2014)

sdsr said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked up a Helios 44-2 58mm f/2 from 1974... and boy, it is fantastic... best 15 gbp I've ever spent!!!!
> ...



Thanks... i'm checking out those lenses too!


----------



## notoriouslightning (May 21, 2014)

Hmmm. Checking out ebay and having a hard time telling the difference in the models that will and will not have the mirror hitting? Also is there a preferred EF adaptor that nullifies the mirror slap issue. Would love to order one of these guys, but the idea of putting a $30 lens on a $3000 body without knowing if it will damage the camera is a little unsettling.


----------



## JumboShrimp (May 21, 2014)

Below a few examples with my Helios 44M-6 (58/2) on a 6D. Close-ups taken with a Canon 58mm 500D CU lens attached, all shot at f/2. The people pix was stopped down to about f/11 or so. No mirror interference at all with this combo.


----------



## Corvi (May 21, 2014)

I got several Helios lenses, one of them converted to a kind of tilt/shift lens. 

Its like a lensbaby and delivers super unique pictures, really love to shoot it when i want my pictures to stand out of the mass of "normal" pictures.












JUst follow these instructions, really as and quickly made. Materials cost me like 5 Euros. Also, it can always be reverted 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ8fLnlYrKo


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 22, 2014)

I like that! I'll check it out!


----------



## Hannes (May 25, 2014)

It is a gorgeous little lens, in fact one of mine is sitting on the desk just next to me.


----------

